# 30 gal plant tank



## docdubz (Nov 4, 2010)

I have a spare 30 gal sitting around. Would really like to make it a nice planted tank. Ive kept reef tanks before in the same size tank (with 2 compact flourecents) for lighting and I am gonna go out on a limb and guess that freshwater plants do not require that much light. What is the ideal watts/gallon that i should be looking for? also if it isnt asking too much what are some of the favorites (plant species, fish species) among planted aquarium enthusiasts?

thank you in advance


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

docdubz said:


> I have a spare 30 gal sitting around. Would really like to make it a nice planted tank. Ive kept reef tanks before in the same size tank (with 2 compact flourecents) for lighting and I am gonna go out on a limb and guess that freshwater plants do not require that much light. What is the ideal watts/gallon that i should be looking for? also if it isnt asking too much what are some of the favorites (plant species, fish species) among planted aquarium enthusiasts?
> 
> thank you in advance


I'll go out on that limb with you and suggest you look at Amie and CmdrSlack's Beaslbob build threads. Beaslbob has what seems to be a very cool setup that requires little maintenance. If I decide to setup a new planted tank I would try his setup. It does involve layering the substrate, so you would have to start with a bare tank and some forethought, probably.

Good luck


----------



## docdubz (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks the posts you referenced were very informative. I know these topics have been beaten to death by newbies, but if anyone knows of any threads/sites in particular i should look at I would appreciate it. 

My main goal with this tank is to have a planted tank, with a little bit of that zen water garden influence (i.e. java moss growing on driftwood and the like) with a variety of plants. 

with a 30 gal tank would a CO2 system be a good idea or overkill? as I do plan on having some fish in the tank. 

I apologize if it seems like I am asking everyone to do my research for me, I am a returning combat vet and as such do not currently have much time to be sifting through websites while trying to discern good/lousy information

once again thanks in advance


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

docdubz said:


> Thanks the posts you referenced were very informative. I know these topics have been beaten to death by newbies, but if anyone knows of any threads/sites in particular i should look at I would appreciate it.


I only wish they had been beaten to death when I first started. I took a few years before I heard of the balanced, lieden, natural type tanks.


> My main goal with this tank is to have a planted tank, with a little bit of that zen water garden influence (i.e. java moss growing on driftwood and the like) with a variety of plants.
> 
> with a 30 gal tank would a CO2 system be a good idea or overkill? as I do plan on having some fish in the tank.


CO2 is not required.


> I apologize if it seems like I am asking everyone to do my research for me, I am a returning combat vet and as such do not currently have much time to be sifting through websites while trying to discern good/lousy information
> 
> once again thanks in advance


Welcome and not apology necessary. We are here to help, spread and share information, and learn.


----------

